# DoS oder DDoS :-(



## Sven Udo (23 Dezember 2005)

@all hallo - wie ich gerade lese, ist Antispam.de wieder mal - leider- in der Schusslinie eines DoS (DDoS) Angriffs. Hatte gestern (spät abends) - und bis jetzt, keine Möglichkeit antispam zu erreichen !


----------



## technofreak (23 Dezember 2005)

CB und DS sind vom  Angriff gleichermaßen mitbetroffen (seit gestern abend) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13080
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13082


----------



## Sven Udo (23 Dezember 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> CB und DS sind vom  Angriff gleichermaßen mitbetroffen (seit gestern abend)
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13080
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13082



...ich hab's gelesen und es geht immer noch nicht, Sche*ße!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (23 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Sven Udo!

Bei Brian, "The Brain" braucht es kein dDoS um die Seiten zu erden:



> Diese Seite ist vorübergehend nicht zu erreichen
> 
> Wenn Sie der Eigentümer dieser Domain sind wenden Sie sich bitte unter [email protected]*.de an uns.



Frohe Weihnachten an alle!
Nebelwolf


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2005)

Eine Bilanz des 2. Halbjahres 2005.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2005)

Die Öffentlichkeit nimmt Notiz.

Als Resultat wird dieses Forum viele neue Besucher gewinnen. Das ist wie eine Marketingaktion FÜR das Forum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (24 Dezember 2005)

auch hier:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw51/s19904.html


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Dezember 2005)

Da auch:

http://www.rokop-security.de/index.php?showtopic=10236


----------



## Telekomunikacja (24 Dezember 2005)

Die Liste *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ddos#Beispiele*


> ...
> September 2005: DDos gegen antispam.de und computerbetrug.de
> ...
> August 2004 DDoS gegen DoubleClick / dialerschutz.de / computerbetrug.de
> ...


könnte in den kommenden Tagen überarbeitet werden... :flower:


----------



## Axiom (26 Dezember 2005)

*Machen sich ja mal nützlich*

Na, da machen sich die Bösewichter ja mal nützlich und sorgen für Zulauf in den Foren. Hier und in den anderen Foren sind bestimmt einige Neuzugänge aufgrund der eifrigen Berichterstattung...... Hat die DoS Attacke ja zumindest in der Hinsicht einen Erfolg gegeben. Na ok, der eigentlich Zweck ist ja nun an Heiko verpufft. *fg*
Sind halt schon was *un*helle unsere Mißgönner...


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Dezember 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Öffentlichkeit nimmt Notiz.
> Als Resultat wird dieses Forum viele neue Besucher gewinnen. Das ist wie eine Marketingaktion FÜR das Forum.
> Dietmar Vill


 und hier  
 sowie hier


----------



## Sven Udo (29 Dezember 2005)

*...da ist nicht nur ein Wurm drinn'*

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber einiges läuft nicht rund: www.antispam-ev.de ist nun seit 23. 12. nicht erreichbar. 
gulli.de hat auch seine Probleme. Und auch bei euch geht nicht alles so wie es sein soll: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13137

Heiko hat an ein paar "Stellschrauben gedreht" das ist gut so.

Aber, trotzdem werde ich den Gesammteidruck nicht los, da ist einiges mehr im Hintergrund, als "nur ein DoS-Angriff". 
Natürlich versehe ich, dass nicht alle Karten hier öffentlich auf den "Tisch gelegt werden können".
Nur, das derzeitige Szenario, weicht deutlich von den vergagenen Angriffen ab.

Wenn ich mich irre, lasse ich mich gern - fundiert begründet - eines Besseren belehren!


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2005)

Über kurz oder lang wird man etwas erfahren.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Dezember 2005)

*Re: ...da ist nicht nur ein Wurm drinn'*



			
				Sven Udo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber einiges läuft nicht rund: www.antispam-ev.de ist nun seit 23. 12. nicht erreichbar.



Bei Antispam.de ist die nicht-erreichbarkeit nicht ausschließlich auf den DDoS zurückzuführen. Da hat es wohl auch eine Datenbank geschmissen und der technische Support am Standort des Server-Racks scheint wohl von der etwas schnarchigeren Natur zu sein, so das es bisher noch nicht gelungen ist dem Admin einen SSH-Zugang für die Reparatur gangbar zu machen. Der Admin ist also selber ausgesperrt, trägt es aber (noch) mit Fassung.

Stand dieser Informationen: 29.12.2005 16:40

MfG
L.


----------



## dotshead (29 Dezember 2005)

Als Notlösung sehe ich auch:
http://groups.google.com/group/antispam-de?
an.

Grüße aus ME

Stephan 
Antispam e.V.
Diskussionen über das pro und contra webforen vs. usenet vermeidend.


----------



## Sven Udo (30 Dezember 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Als Notlösung sehe ich auch:
> http://groups.google.com/group/antispam-de?
> an.
> 
> ...


 :thumb: Danke dots, is ne' klasse Idee! Werde da mal vorbeisehen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (30 Dezember 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Diskussionen über das pro und contra webforen vs. usenet vermeidend.



Ich finde es immer lustig, wenn Weltanschauungen aufeinander prallen... :holy: 
Fast hätte ich mich noch eingemischt, aber dann mußte ich dringend außer Haus.

MfG
L.


----------

